# Anbody try MoviPrep for your colonoscopy???



## 18752

I am having a colonoscopy tomorrow, and am drinking the MoviPrep right now....it is AWFUL!!! There are no words to describe this taste - the only way I am getting through it is I am sucking on a butterscotch candy between every gulp of this stuff.The worst part is that I have to drink even more of this tomorrow morning! Ugh!Terri


----------



## 16212

Hi. I am taking Moviprep tomorrow and my colonoscopy is thursday. I am really nervous about it, how was yours? im nervous about being put to sleep and i am also having the scope that goes down your throat, an egd? i forget the full name though. ok, thanks


----------



## unhappytummy

I had to use Moviprep. It is really aweful. I found that sucking on something sour rather than sweet helped. i used icebreakers sour watermellon candy and it helped... a little. The trick is to drink each 8 oz as fast as you can and take a jello break in between. I know now though that my body does not need 2 full liters and next time I will only drink 1 1/2 liters.Good luck


----------

